# Billet Banque 100 et 200 Euros



## MiTh (25 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Tout est dans le titre, impossible de m'en procurer.
Même en retirant 2000 à un distributeur, maximum des billets de 50
Je vais au guichet avec mes billets et ils ne veulent pas me les changer.

Le problème étant que j'ai  une bonne pille de billet de 50 et ça fait trop gros pour la ou je les mets. Et impossible d'avoir de billet plus gros -_-


Les banques sont même pas foutu de rendre ce service alors qu'elles se fond des ******** en or sur notre dos.

Quelqu'un sait ? Dois-je devenir dealer ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2011)

C'est ce que je reproche à la France, quand tu retires 300, tu ne reçois pas trois billets de 100... En Suisse quand tu retires 300 francs, tu reçois 3X100 CHF. Des billets de 200 j'en vois jamais... Et 500 ça existe qu'en Allemagne. C'est curieux qu'ils ne veulent pas te les changer au guichet... Par curiosité quelle banque ?


----------



## BastienA (26 Octobre 2011)

Pavay + Pas lu


----------



## Madalvée (26 Octobre 2011)

Je vois que la vie est vraiment dure pour certains au quotidien, toute ma sympathie et mes prières vont vers vous.
Adressez vous u guichet et non au distributeur, ça ira mieux. J'ai déjà vu un 500  en cloturant un compte à la Caisse d'épargne.


----------



## MiTh (26 Octobre 2011)

> Adressez vous u guichet et non au distributeur, *ça ira mieux*



Lire mon message avant de répondre *ça ira mieux* 




> Je vois que la vie est vraiment dure pour certains au quotidien, toute ma sympathie et mes prières vont vers vous.


Je vois que la vie de certain est vraiment palpitante, à en écrire connerie sur connerie



> Pavay + Pas lu






> C'est curieux qu'ils ne veulent pas te les changer au guichet... Par curiosité quelle banque ?



CIC, CA, CE, BNP


----------



## patlek (26 Octobre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Le problème étant que j'ai  une bonne pille de billet de 50&#8364; et ça fait trop gros pour la ou je les mets
> :



Il existe une façon simple de réduire le volume des billets.
Tu prends une vieille casserole, tu achetes un peu d' alcool a bruler (En vente dans les épiceries)....


----------



## ergu (26 Octobre 2011)

Personne ? a dit:


> Le problème étant que j'ai  une bonne pille de billet de 50 et ça fait trop gros pour la ou je les mets.



Hé, hé, hé, hé, hé...
Salut, papillon.



BastienA a dit:


> Pavay + Pas lu



Va ranger ta chambre, toi.


----------



## patlek (26 Octobre 2011)

Sinon, dans je ne sais plus quel bouquin de Chester Himes (La reine des pommes ?)
Il y a une astuce à l' aide d'un four et d' une cocotte pour transformer des petits billets en gros billets.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Octobre 2011)

Honnêtement, y pas d'endroits plus adaptés que le bar Macg pour troller sur l'échange de billets de 50 contre des 100 ou 200 ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (26 Octobre 2011)

quel modo-facho celui là...


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> quel modo-facho celui là...



Faut l'excuser, il est crevé.
Le vert a besoin de se mettre au vert


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2011)

Faut mieux lire des fois



Personne ? a dit:


> Lire mon message avant de répondre *ça ira mieux*



Justement c'est toi qui lis mal là.
T'as écrit ça :



Personne ? a dit:


> Je vais au guichet avec mes billets et ils ne veulent pas me les changer.



Or on te dit d'aller RETIRER DIRECTEMENT AU GUICHET, pas d'aller pleurnicher au guichet pour faire changer des billets déjà retirés.

En meme temps si t'es aussi susceptible au guichet de ta banque qu'ici faut pas t'attendre à ce qu'ils fassent des efforts, là-bas.


----------



## collodion (26 Octobre 2011)

Ah mais voilà, t'es tombé sur Bobbynoutchak au guichet !  C'est pas de bol...

Le monsieur a déjà retiré plein de billets : IL VEUT LES ECHANGER ET NON EN RETIRER !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h15 ----------

@personne ? Essaie chez un commerçant que tu connais assez bien, ce sera plus facile.


----------



## da capo (26 Octobre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> @personne ? Essaie chez un commerçant que tu connais assez bien, ce sera plus facile.



Tu es de bon conseil : son boulanger a certainement 10 ou 20 billets de 100 ou 200 en caisse.


----------



## ergu (26 Octobre 2011)

Tss tss tss, arrêtez d'ourdir et de vous gaussez et tentez un peu de sortir de votre boîte logique pour proposer une solution inovante à notre ami.

En effet : 



Personne ? a dit:


> ça fait trop gros pour la ou je les mets.



Puisque nous ne savons toujours pas où il les met (et bien que je soupçonne certains de sous-entendre où il peut se les mettre), ne pouvons-nous proposer à cette âme en peine une solution d'achat d'un gros portefeuille qui coûte cher, ce qui aurait pour double effet de réduire le volume de la liasse et de quaser ce qu'il en resterait ?

Ca, ce serrait digne de l'esprit d'entraide efficace et bonhomme que l'on attend d'un forum !


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (26 Octobre 2011)

C'est diiiingue. 
On dirai que collodion a une alarme 'bobby* viens de poster'!!


*tu permets que j't'appelles par ton pti nom? :love:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Octobre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> On dirai que collodion a une alarme 'bobby* viens de poster'!!



C'est normal : collofion est un double-pseudo de Bobby, ce qui lui permet d'ourdir dans l'ombre incognito


----------



## collodion (26 Octobre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Tu es de bon conseil : son boulanger a certainement 10 ou 20 billets de 100 ou 200 en caisse.



Oui la banque fournit de gros billets aux commerçants. Cela dépend ensuite de son fond de caisse. N'y aurait il que des boulangers dans ton quartier ?
Les banques n'aiment pas faire de la monnaie même aux professionnels. Il faut d'ailleurs être clients de la banque pour pouvoir demander des pièces, en les prévenant à l'avance. 
Donc Personne ? peut rendre service à plusieurs commerçants en leur fournissant des billets de 50.


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Octobre 2011)

Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> C'est diiiingue.
> On dirai que collodion a une alarme 'bobby* viens de poster'!!



C'est exactement ça, j'avais déjà noté il y a quelques temps.
Peut-être une nouveau té de Vbull qu'on ne connait pas. 




Etoile d'araignee a dit:


> *tu permets que j't'appelles par ton pti nom? :love:



Mô oui, toi tu peux. 




Après, et pour répondre à collofion et l'autre excité : ses billets de merde il les garde et à l'avenir il les retire au guichet directos, plutot que d'aller emmerder un commerçant au hasard.


----------



## daffyb (26 Octobre 2011)

à la caisse d'épargne, après une avoir indiqué que je voulais retirer plusieurs milliers d'euro, je suis allé 24-48 heures après récupérer une dizaine de billet de 500&#8364;
Sinon, comme dit plus haut, en Allemagne, quand tu retires de l'argent à la banque (au distributeur) il n'est pas rare d'avoir des billets de 100 et 200.

Tu te débrouilles pas très bien. Au lieu d'aller au guichet sans rendez-vous, contacte ton banquier et indique lui que tu veux des espères en grosses coupures. Tu repasses le lendemain et tu seras servi.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Octobre 2011)

Pour tout le reste il y a


----------



## patlek (26 Octobre 2011)

En plus: sous le matelas; pas une bosse.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2011)

Personne ? a dit:


> Le problème étant que j'ai une bonne pille de billet de 50  et ça fait trop gros pour la ou je les mets.



Il y a plein de gens qui nont pas où loger, pas de quoi manger ou se soigner, qui pourraient en lavoir lusage. Et alors fini les le problème despace de rangement de ses biftons


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Octobre 2011)

Comme je l'ai déjà dit dans un autre thread, ce forum devient "surréaliste" ... en l'espace de quelques jours on a un gars qui descend de sa Porsche Turbo pour cracher sur les prolos ignares en se plaignant que l'écran de son iPhone est mal centré et maintenant un autre qui a gros tas de biftons et qui se plaint de ne pas pouvoir les changer en grosses coupures ..... Mais où va t'on ?????


----------



## daffyb (26 Octobre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Comme je l'ai déjà dit dans un autre thread, ce forum devient "surréaliste" ... en l'espace de quelques jours on a un gars qui descend de sa Porsche Turbo pour cracher sur les prolos ignares en se plaignant que l'écran de son iPhone est mal centré et maintenant un autre qui a gros tas de biftons et qui se plaint de ne pas pouvoir les changer en grosses coupures ..... Mais où va t'on ?????



 ça va sinon ?


----------



## drs (26 Octobre 2011)

il y a juste une explication logique au fait que les distributeurs ne donnent pas des coupures de plus de 50.
De plus en plus de faux billets de 100 et 200 circulent. Ces coupurent ont donc tendance a être refusées par les commerçants pour payer.
Etant donné que si on tire au DAB c'est pour s'en servir, les banques s'adaptent et distribuent des coupures qui seront acceptées par les commerçants.
CQFD.

Quand à savoir où il se les met j'ai bien une idée...tu les tailles en pointe avant ou pas?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2011)

Il y a aussi le fait que en France, certaines personnes ne souhaitent pas des coupures de + de 50&#8364; et préfèrent les 10, 20, 50&#8364;. Il me semble que les allemands, eux, payent beaucoup plus en cash que le font les français et c'est donc peut-être plus facile d'obtenir des billets de 100, 200, 500&#8364; de l'autre côté du Rhin.


----------



## ergu (27 Octobre 2011)

Pendant ce temps, à Vera Cruz...
... On se demande toujours où il les met, ses billets...


----------



## OlivierMarly (27 Octobre 2011)

question bête:

quel est l'intérêt de garder chez soi de grosses sommes d'argent? N'est ce pas là le vrai rôle des banques? J'imagine que le salaire (rémunération, dividendes...) est versé sur le compte. Pourquoi retirer cet argent pour l'empiler chez soi?

Sachant de plus qu'en France il est interdit de payer en liquide au delà d'une certaine somme:

"Les paiements par un professionnel

Les professionnels ne peuvent pas payer plus de 3 000 euros en espèces dans le cadre de leur activité. 
Quand il s'agit d'un salaire, l'employeur peut payer en espèces (et le salarié peut demander à être payé en espèces) jusqu'à un plafond de 1 500 euros par mois. Mais ce plafond ne s'applique pas aux particuliers employeurs. 
Quand il s'agit de l'achat de métaux ferreux (fer, acier, etc.) ou non ferreux (or, argent, plomb, etc.), le plafond est réduit à 500 euros par transaction. 
Les paiements par un particulier

Les paiements à un professionnel

Les particuliers, qui n'agissent donc pas dans le cadre d'une activité professionnelle, peuvent payer en espèces jusqu'à 3 000 euros. Ce plafond est porté à 15 000 euros s'ils n'ont pas leur domicile fiscal en France. "

Source: droit-finances.commentcamarche.net


----------



## patlek (27 Octobre 2011)

L' interet;


----------



## collodion (27 Octobre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Comme je l'ai déjà dit dans un autre thread, ce forum devient "surréaliste" ... en l'espace de quelques jours on a un gars qui descend de sa Porsche Turbo pour cracher sur les prolos ignares en se plaignant que l'écran de son iPhone est mal centré et maintenant un autre qui a gros tas de biftons et qui se plaint de ne pas pouvoir les changer en grosses coupures ..... Mais où va t'on ?????



Internet s'est démocratisé depuis pas mal d'année, je ne comprend pas pourquoi ça te surprend aujourd'hui  
(Je m'en prend à toi juste pour rendre jaloux Bobby-armes martiaux ou plutôt je m'en prend aux anciens qui ne proposent plus rien depuis des lustres mais reprochent le manque de créativité aux nouveaux de manière agressive ou de façon systématique : action/réaction bis répétitas)


Sinon, pour revenir au sujet, pas besoin d'être dealer, pour avoir 2000 euros d'espèces. Parfois pour acheter de particuliers à particuliers on a besoin d'espèces. Et 2000 euros c'est quand même pas 1 000 000 en petites coupures.


----------



## subsole (27 Octobre 2011)

C'est Bôcoup plus classe de sortir un rouleau de 40 billets de 50&#8364; de sa poche, plutôt que 4 malheureux billets de 500&#8364;.


----------



## ergu (27 Octobre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> je m'en prend aux anciens qui ne proposent plus rien depuis des lustres mais reprochent le manque de créativité aux nouveaux de manière agressive ou de façon systématique : action/réaction bis répétitas.



Oh les vils !
Heureusement que tu es là !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Internet s'est démocratisé depuis pas mal d'année, je ne comprend pas pourquoi ça te surprend aujourd'hui


...tu m'excuseras, mais venir poster ce genre de c......... sur un forum dédié "Mac", oui ça me surprend encore ! ... si encore il y avait de l'humour sousjascent... mais non ... même pas !


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2011)

da capo a dit:


> Tu es de bon conseil : son boulanger a certainement 10 ou 20 billets de 100 ou 200 en caisse.



à Passy, ils prennent les billets de 200&#8364; pour l'achat d'une baguette et de 4 croissants (je remercie encore la cliente qui n'avait que ce billet de 200&#8364; pour des photos d'identité&#8230; ce jour-là, elle a été très gentille de nous offrir deux des croissants&#8230; et de nous laisser 4,50&#8364; de pourboires pour aller boire deux cafés)

donc à Passy, c'est possible 

je pense qu'à Neuilly c'est possible aussi !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2011)

daffyb a dit:


> ça va sinon ?


Arf ! Salut daffyb !
De mon côté tout va bien :
Mes Maserati Granturismo mc Stradale ronronnent comme au premier jour,
J'ai délocalisé mon personnel de maison en Chine ce qui pose certains problèmes logistiques comme tu le devines,
Mes biftons sont au chaud sinon à quoi ça sert que Fichet-Bauche se décarcasse,
Mon alarme anti-prolo fonctionne super bien,
J'ai installé ma maîtresse à Gstaad pour l'hiver afin qu'elle puisse aérer ses visons,
Et ma fille organise un meeting cet après-midi sur le thème "pas de Cartier pour les les prolos" (petite, elle adorait les histoires de pirates !)
Alors, ça baigne .....:love:


----------



## alèm (27 Octobre 2011)

c'est toi qui a racheté Harley-Davidson ?


----------



## Arlequin (27 Octobre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Pour tout le reste il y a




qui a un avantage non négligeable: éviter au commerçant de se faire braquer pour les innombrables billets de 100/200/500 qu'il a en caisse


----------



## OlivierMarly (27 Octobre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Sinon, pour revenir au sujet, pas besoin d'être dealer, pour avoir 2000 euros d'espèces. Parfois pour acheter de particuliers à particuliers on a besoin d'espèces. Et 2000 euros c'est quand même pas 1 000 000 en petites coupures.




Je ne porte pas de jugement, je m'interroge.

Effectivement, en cas de transaction entre particulier, il peut y avoir échange de liquide (Voiture...) , mais là ce n'est pas de ça qu'on parle mais bien de détenir à la maison des sommes "importantes".

Il y a quelques années, j'ai eu un contrôle fiscal suite au versement sur mon compte d'une somme relativement importante (très relative). Tracfin m'a envoyé un beau courrier avec injonction de prouver la provenance et la raison. Il a fallu que je retourne voir la DRH de mon ancien employeur où j'avais passé 13 ans pour obtenir une lettre... Sachant que l'auteur du virement était clairement mentionné sur mon compte et que le dit employeur est une multinationale très connu.

Maintenant, si c'est par peur qu'une banque s'écroule...


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (27 Octobre 2011)

oui mais d'un autre coté il ya une comm' de Carte Bleue Company sur chaques transactions en carte bleue je crois...
d'où le monant minimum.


L, 75017 en fooooooooooorce !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Octobre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> c'est toi qui a racheté Harley-Davidson ?


Euh non !  ... ma femme avait déjà organisé une OPA sauvage (normal pour Harley !:rateau le mois dernier rien que pour faire ch.... ma maîtresse qui disposait de 15% du capital ! Elle en a profité pour la virer du CA ! ... J'te jure !


----------



## gKatarn (27 Octobre 2011)

Voilà, çà confirme bien qu'on peut pas leur faire confiance


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Octobre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> (Je m'en prend à toi juste pour rendre jaloux Bobby-armes martiaux ou plutôt je m'en prend aux anciens qui ne proposent plus rien depuis des lustres mais reprochent le manque de créativité aux nouveaux de manière agressive ou de façon systématique : action/réaction bis répétitas)



Oui je suis jaloux jaloux. Ouh.

Et je ne vois pas le rapport entre ton post et la discussion. 
Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer.


----------



## tirhum (27 Octobre 2011)

Oh, _il_ va sûrement t'expliquer !...


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Octobre 2011)

Personne ? a dit:


> Le problème étant que j'ai  une bonne pille de billet de 50 et ça fait trop gros pour la ou je les mets.



Ah ! Ces naturistes débutants...
Partage en 3 avec ta compagne.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2011)

c'est une blague ce fil ou bien ?


----------



## Madalvée (27 Octobre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> c'est une blague ce fil ou bien ?



Non, et Zebig n'a pas encore découvert celui sur "comment mettre le wifi dans mon château".


----------



## patlek (28 Octobre 2011)

IVANOE a dit:


> c'est une blague ce fil ou bien ?



Mais non, c' est la crise. Les gens paniquent, retirent leur argent des banques, et le planque chez eux (sous le matelas).

Bientot le retour des chauffeurs (On brule les pieds pour faire dire aux gens oû ils cachent leurs sous)


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Octobre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> ... ou plutôt je m'en prend aux anciens qui ne proposent plus rien...



A partir de quand on est anciens ?


----------



## Arlequin (28 Octobre 2011)

Pharmacos a dit:


> A partir de quand on est anciens ?



dès que tu _lui_ suggères de la fermer


----------



## gKatarn (28 Octobre 2011)

Hey, les gars... do not feed da troll


----------



## inkclub (28 Octobre 2011)

euh pour revenir au post initial

ayant une impression personnelle de billets de 200, 500 et 1000 euros,  

je suis près à les échanger contre ses billets de 50 euros. 

@+


----------



## subsole (28 Octobre 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> euh pour revenir au post initial
> 
> ayant une impression personnelle de billets de 200, 500 et 1000 euros,
> 
> ...



Ceux de 1000, tu les fais à combien ? ^^


----------



## Fìx (28 Octobre 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> euh pour revenir au post initial
> 
> ayant une impression personnelle de billets de 200, 500 et 1000 euros,
> 
> ...



T'aurai pas des billets de 770,15 en stock?

J'en ai marre de toute cette ferraille de pauvre qu'on m'rend chaque matin pour mon trajet en hélico jusqu'à ma boîte!


----------



## inkclub (28 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Ceux de 1000, tu les fais à combien ? ^^




770,15   :love:

@+




subsole a dit:


> T'aurai pas des billets de 770,15 en stock?




ça peut se faire  :love:


@+


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Non, et Zebig n'a pas encore découvert celui sur "comment mettre le wifi dans mon château".


 ... si si ! je l'avais déjà repéré au cours d'une "patrouille de reconnaissance" sur les autres forums !:rateau: ... mais comme il parle de "petit château maison d'hôtes" et que son post est assorti d'une demande technique ... j'ai été magnanime !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> T'aurai pas des billets de 770,15 en stock?
> 
> J'en ai marre de toute cette ferraille de pauvre qu'on m'rend chaque matin pour mon trajet en hélico jusqu'à ma boîte!



Moi je voudrais des francs siouplaît.

Des fois que....


----------



## Fìx (28 Octobre 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> ça peut se faire  :love:
> 
> 
> @+



Tu m'sauves!! (j'te contacte par MP!  )



_.... Pfiiiou!! Sauvé! M'ferons plus ch** avec leurs foutus pourboires ces bons à rien! :hein:_


----------



## collodion (28 Octobre 2011)

OlivierMarly a dit:


> Je ne porte pas de jugement, je m'interroge.
> 
> Effectivement, en cas de transaction entre particulier, il peut y avoir échange de liquide (Voiture...) , mais là ce n'est pas de ça qu'on parle mais bien de détenir à la maison des sommes "importantes".
> 
> ...



Sur un compte personnel ? Ça fait flipper ton histoire...



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ...tu m'excuseras, mais venir poster ce genre de c......... sur un forum dédié "Mac", oui ça me surprend encore ! ... si encore il y avait de l'humour sousjascent... mais non ... même pas !




Pour finir cette conversation parallèle qui émerge à chaque fil qui déroge aux règles implicites du Bar (et c'est pas faute d'avoir tenté de les expliciter), je pense que l'on devient "ancien" à partir du moment où l'on a trop d'attente vis à vis des nouveaux ;-)


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Octobre 2011)

collodion a dit:


> Pour finir cette conversation parallèle (gnagnagna...) je pense (gna...)



Ouais mais on s'en cogne en fait.


----------



## collodion (29 Octobre 2011)

Attention au mur !


----------



## Madalvée (29 Octobre 2011)

Ah, vos jolis morceaux de papier, le jour où le Comité Central du Parti Communiste Chinois le décide, ils ne valent plus rien.


----------



## jpultra (4 Novembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> T'aurai pas des billets de 770,15 en stock?



J'en ai un, 1000 dollars canadiens qui vaut donc approximativement 720, ça ne fait pas le compte 

Mais comme l'Europe va bientôt planté, il suffit d'être patient pour les grosses coupures, il va y en avoir plein


----------



## alèm (4 Novembre 2011)

> Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 3 (3 membre(s) et 0 invité(s))
> alèm*, petit_louis+



c'est tout dire !! :afraid:


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Novembre 2011)

alèm a dit:


> c'est tout dire !! :afraid:



J'ai rien dit


----------

